# Editing critique needed!



## willis (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello CR!

I got this inspiration to try out different editing techniques, usually I have done everything with Lightroom.
But this time I tried something new with Photoshop. Luminosity masks and combining Lightroom and Luminosity mask editing style.
Got pretty amazing looks with it and that's why I'm here asking your critique about this.

My friend was enough kind to give couple pictures from his Japan trip last week.
Shot with:
* • 5D Mark III
• 16-35 F2.8L II - 16mm
• ISO 100
• 1/200th
• F7.1*

I'll add the original picture that haven't been edited and then three other pictures that have been edited with only Lightroom, then Photoshop using *Luminosity Masks* and lastly *COMBINE* of those.
Basic critique needed to this one, I would love to hear your thoughts of this one. 8)


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Jan 7, 2014)

Is your monitor color calibrated properly? Mine is and your adjustments appear a bit too over saturated in the foreground while over exposed in the background. The tree line is also a bit over saturated between the transitions from green to brown leaves.


----------



## willis (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah, I haven't calibrated my monitor for quite long time, it might start to get bit out of range now :-\
Or just might be that I rushed those bit too quickly and didn't pay enough attention.


----------



## LightandMotion (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd use the luminosity masks to try to improve some of the definition and tonal contrast in the sky. Maybe Super lights and Bright lights.


----------



## willis (Jan 8, 2014)

I used luminosity mask to sky and brightest areas on the ground also. But there is so much to learn still ;D


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Jan 8, 2014)

willis said:


> Yeah, I haven't calibrated my monitor for quite long time, it might start to get bit out of range now :-\
> Or just might be that I rushed those bit too quickly and didn't pay enough attention.



Calibrating your monitor will certainly help. I use x-rite's colormunki to keep my monitors calibrated and sync for their color profiles. Keep in mind that your monitor and printer should be calibrated every time the ambient light changes as it will affect their accuracy.


----------

